# savage



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the savage Model 11FXP3 is agood rifle for hunting . Was thinking of buying one in 223 for coyotes


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

My dad has one that he planned on using for coyotes. I think he's shot a few prairie dogs with it, but usually sticks with a larger caliber for coyotes. He's had no complaints about the gun though.
I had one in .243; it was a super shooter right out of the box. The first time I took it to the range, I was blown away with how well it grouped. Sadly, I traded it to help fund an AR. I regretted letting it go and I've since purchased a 10FXP3, but have yet to take it to the range.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

codfish said:


> Can anyone tell me if the savage Model 11FXP3 is agood rifle for hunting . Was thinking of buying one in 223 for coyotes


Yes. But I would stay away from the Savage standard package deals, the scopes they use on the standard package are , well, crap. The rifle is great, don't know why they put a cheap scope on it.

I'm not sure which rifle tigerdog is talking about. On their website I can only find the 10GXP3, (wood stock) or the 10 Predator Hunter (camo). In either case same crappy scope, usually a low end Simmons.

Savage rifles are extremely accurate, but there is no way you can realize their potential with the crappy scope that is included with the package. If you look at their website, the 11FNS is $591, and the 11FXP3 is $601. They are the same rifle, but the FXP3 is their package deal. What quality of scope rings and bases are you getting for that extra $10.

They do make a 10 FPXP, but that comes with an HS Precision and a Leupold 3.5x10 mildot. Hell of a rifle, but only comes in 308 and is $2700.

I'd go with a 10FP in a heavy barrel, or an 11FNS in a light barrel. Then get a decent scope and a solid mounting system for it. You may spend a bit more, but you'll have a much better package.

huntin1


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I apologize for my typing error. I was mixing letters/numbers of the two I had. I first had the 11FXP3 and now have the 10GXP3. I believe that they are identical except for the stocks. As huntin1 already stated, the scopes included on the package leave much to be desired. I also have a 111FXP3 (7mm mag) and have replaced the scope. I never changed the ones on the .243s. They are not good scopes but if you're not doing longer range or precision shooting, they'll usually get the job done. The very first 3 shot group I fired from 200 yards was less than 1 1/2" and that was with relatively inexpensive factory ammo. If you're hunting coyotes, that will do. You can always swap scopes later if you wish. The price difference between the rifle and the package is about $10. Last I checked, for $10 you get a case with the 11FXP3 or a leather sling with the 10GXP3 along with the cheap rings and scope. If you know that you'll never use the case anyway and you want to put a quality scope on it, don't get the package series; otherwise, the package series is a good deal. 
Whatever you choose, the rifles are accurate. I doubt you'd regret purchasing one... then a 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you do a search on "Savage" on this forum, you will find there are a ton of prior posts on this subject...


----------

